# fitting for show



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

My daughters fair is next week and I was wandering what people use on their market wethers to fluff the hair below the knee to give it the full appearance? And where can you buy the products?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I was wondering that also! What does it do when you fluff up the legs?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'm not sure what they use to do it, someone else will help with that. But they do it to make them look bigger boned.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

An adhesive spray in used. I use clear dairy adhesive and then comb up until it sticks without bending. Then use a blocking blade to shape the hair. After the show you have to use some type of adhesive removal oil to get it out or the hair might fall out. It gives the illusion of bigger bones and a lot of time a more finished pretty look


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Where do you get the adhesive spray Dani?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought mine at tractor supply but you can order it from sullivans supply and I'm sure other show stores would have it


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You can also use a heavy duty hairspray, which is easier to remove than the adhesive. That is what we used to use on cows before the spray adhesive came out, and i like it better because everything sticks to the spray adhesive.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> You can also use a heavy duty hairspray, which is easier to remove than the adhesive. That is what we used to use on cows before the spray adhesive came out, and i like it better because everything sticks to the spray adhesive.


When you use hairspray do you just wash it out? Or do you have to use adhesive remover?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just wash the hair spray out like you would on your hair


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We use hair spray also, and we don't take it out after, it just wears off like on people. The adhesives do work better I think, but they are more expensive and not as easily obtainable!

Also, if you use the blower and blow the hair up before you spray it, it works better.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Do they do this on boer does?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes^^ they do not do it on dairy goats, only the boers, and other meat breeds.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

hscottom87 said:


> Do they do this on boer does?


Not so much the does. Its more for wethers and maybe wether does and bucks for big sales


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok I purchased winners brand pro foam grooming mousse today. Hope it works! Not sure if it has to be washed out right after show because it does not say.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Brink4 said:


> Ok I purchased winners brand pro foam grooming mousse today. Hope it works! Not sure if it has to be washed out right after show because it does not say.


Let us know how it works I am looking at a mousse but I don't know how well the mousse will stick. So let us know how it works!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

farmgirl631 said:


> Let us know how it works I am looking at a mousse but I don't know how well the mousse will stick. So let us know how it works!


I will let you know. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------

